
Vmware launches Liota (Little IoT Agent), a vender-neutral open-source SDK - walterclifford
https://github.com/vmware/liota
======
bogomipz
Does anyone actually believe that IoT is anything more than marketing fluff?
What are the benefits of my LED lightbulbs having an IPv6 address?

~~~
IshKebab
Yes there are definite benefits. The problem at the moment is that nothing is
interoperable. Everything is proprietary.

I'm hopeful that _eventually_ we'll get some semi-open standard that most
things support. Probably Homekit or Weave. They have the huge advantage of
native support on a mobile OS. Weave looks better, but Homekit has the
advantage of actually existing.

I would say, wait 3 years then ask that question again.

And some possible benefits of connected lights are:

* Automatically turn off when you leave the house (or room if you have good enough sensors).

* Automatically adjust colour temperature over time (e.g. using the weather).

* Gently fade on when your alarm goes off in the morning.

I lived in a flat with motion-sensing lights in the bathroom and I _wish_ they
had been connected so I could have made them dimmer at night.

~~~
microcolonel
Wouldn't it be better if they were just automatically dimmer at night?
Wouldn't you still prefer a real dimmer switch, even if it moves automatically
on a schedule? I can't see wanting to pull out a phone (which I may not even
have with me at night) to dim the lights while my hands are wet. I don't even
have a smartphone, and my flatmate broke hers irreparably the other day and
has been without while waiting for a replacement.

I really don't see any reason why people should be expected to control devices
which are right in front of them with something in their pocket.

There's a reason we still carry cash: when the lights go out, and the ink on
the credit card recorder runs dry, you can still pay for things. People who do
not carry cash deserve a nomination for the Darwin Award.

~~~
Matt3o12_
As far as I know, those things run on a schedule most of the time but maybe
you want to leave early and turn off all the lights at once. Or if you want to
pull an all nighter and want normal light so you don't get sleepy quicker.

There are a lot of cases when you want to change your schedule and your phone
helps you do that.

Furthermore, you will be controlling the lights less with an app and more with
your voice. For instance, if you tell Siri good night (and you have home kit
enabled), Siri should dim or turn of the lights. Combined with Amazon's Echo,
this can really be handy (although I have a lot of privacy concerns regarding
Echo).

------
dang
Related announcement post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11833620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11833620)

------
ctz
That example code isn't going to run. Hyphens are illegal in python
identifiers.

------
dimdimdim
Would be better if they called it Lolita :)

~~~
curryhoward
Or just "Iota", which already carries the connotation of "little" without the
preceding "L".

------
eps
Say all you want, but it's an example of how not to name things, especially an
open source project meant for wide adoption. In written form, it's basically a
variation of "Lolita", which leaves a corresponding impression even after it's
re-read properly.

~~~
ZoF
Lolita isn't a very common term outside of *chan.

~~~
eps
It's one of Nabokov's more notable novels, but I guess to each his own,
including *chan for some.

